# طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس



## boka manshy (28 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




أختصارا" لوقتكم حبيباتي وحرصا" على نتيجة كل من تستخدم الحنة ولأنني سؤلت مرارا" وتكرارا" عن 


طريقة عمل حنة ندى ماس الطبيعية لفرد وتنعيم وأطالة الشعر ولأن بنات كثيرة لم تعرف تعملها صحيحة 


مئة بالمئة



سأشرح لكم الطريقة خطوة خطوة وذلك على شعر الطفلة الجميلة نورهان حفظها الله لأمها ورعاها 



بسم الله نبدء







شعر الطفلة نورهان قبل الأستخدام 
وكما نرى بالصورة ان البنت شعرها مجعد وينفش حتى بعد السيشوار على حد قول امها

الخطوة الأولى



1- يغسل الشعر جيدا" بالماء والشامبو ولا يستخدم بعدها اي كريمات او زيوت


الخطوة الثانية

2- نقوم بعمل الشعر سيشوار وان استطعنا ان نعيد عليه بالمكواه السيراميك فهذا افضل


الخطوة الثالثة




3- كما نرى بالصورة نقلب الشعر بأكمله الى الأمام وتمسكه بيدها التى تستخدم الحنة 

ونأخذ خصلة بعرض الشعر ونمشطها ونعدها للعمل بالحنة 





عرض حي لحنة ندى ماس وألوانها الرائعة اللون البني والاسود اللامع والباذنجاني





العبوة المتوسطة 300 جرام لاتدفعى للمندوبة فيها اكثر من 400 ريال واطلبي هديتك زيت ندى ماس 
وهذا ثوب حنة ندى ماس الجديد وقد طورنا من شكلها القديم حرصا " منا على أرضاءكم وعلى حمايتكم من الغش والتقليد










العبوة الكبيرة 500 جرام لاتدفعى للمندوبة فيها اكثر من 400 ريال

واطلبي هديتك زيت ندى ماس 

]

ءالخطوة الرابعة 

4-نقوم بعجن الحنة بعد اعداد الشعر حتى لاتبرد لأن من مقومات نجاح الحنة ندى ماس ان تكون 


ساااااااخنة حين الأستخدام


طريقة أعداد الحنة 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





نضيف الى الحنة الماء المغلي ونقلبها جيدا بالملعقة الى ان تصير كعجينة الكيك ليست لينة وسائلة ولا متماسكة وصلبة 






الخطوة الخامسة 





5- نتعامل مع الحنة بيدنا لا بالمشط بعد لبس القفازات 

ونأخذ بعض الحنة ونضعها على الخصلة السابق اعدادها بحيث تتغلغل الحنة داخل وخارج الخصلة ونعتمد فى 

العمل على شد الخصلة جيدا " اثناء عملية الفرد الطبيعي

وقوم بهذا العمل لمدة 3 دقائق حتى نرى الخصلة معنا مفرودة 






الخطوة السادسة 



6- نكرر مافعلنا أنفا" بان نأخذ خصلة بعرض الشعر ثانية ومافعلناه بالحنة فى الخصلة السابقة نفعله في الخصلة السابقة 







وهكذا حتى يصير الشعر كله كخصلة واحدة 



بعد ان اصبح الشعر كخصلة واحدة مغمورة بالحنة ومشدودة جيدا "

جاء وقت ربط الشعر برباط قوي ربطة ذيل حصان ولكن ربطة جيدة 

ويشد ذيل الحصان جيدا " ويترك الشعر وذيل الحصان مفرود فى الهواء البارد حوال ثلث او نصف ساعة على حسب كثافة الشعر 

الخطوة السادسة


6- (بعد مرور 24 ساعة )
وهي ان يغسل الشعر بالماء الدافي بدون شامبو فقط بحمام زيت







ويفضل حمام زيت ندى ماس وأكرر يفضل وليس شرطا"

وبعدها ربع ساعة يشطف الشعر من حمام الزيت 





الخطوة السابعة 
7- يدهن الشعر بدهان زيت ماس المعجزة المكمل لعملية الفرد والذي يأتي لكي مع الحنة بعبوته الجديدة حماية للمستهلك من الغش والتقليد عرض مجاني على الحنة لرغبتي فى ان تسخدميه وتنعمي بشعر حريرررررررررر




[/URL
زيت ماس المعجزة هو الزيت الوحيد الذي يقوم بفرد وتنعيم وأطالة الشعر الخشن بعد الحنة والكيرلي بمفرده





نقوم بعمل الشعر طاقية 

[URL=http://games.m5zn.com/cooking_games.html]


واليوم الثاني نفعل مافعلناه فى اليوم الأول من غسيل الشعر بالماء فقط وحمام الزيت 



ويدهن الشعر بالزيت المعجزة زيت ندى ماس ويلف الشعر طاقية 



الخطوة الثامنة 

8- يغسل الشعر ثالث يوم ولأول مرة بالشامبو غسلأ" جيدا"




يفضل شامبو ماس بالبانثينول لأنه يغذي 


الشعر ويمنحه اللمعة والحيوية واكرر يفضل وليس شرطا" 


ويكرر دهن الشعر بزيت ماس المعجزو ولف الشعر طاقية لمدة 15 يوم متتاليين 


والان وبعد 15 يومالطفلة نورهان التي أقسمت اذا طلع شعر بنتها حرير ان ترسل لى الصور كاملة 

ولن اوصف لكم سعادة البنت بشعرها بعد ان كان مصدر أزعاج وتعاسة لها 







[]قولوا ماشاء الله 





لا اسامح ولا احل اي احد ينسخ الصور سوى مندوباتي المعتمدات والمذكورات ادناه


واخيرا" احب انبه على عدة نقاط من اجل نتيجة رااائعة 


الأول وهو ان الزيت له عامل كبير ومكمل للفرد بمعنى لا احد يحكم على نتيجة الشعر قلا استخدام زيت ندى ماس المعجزة 15 يوم

الثاني الحنة ذات اللون الأسود اللامع واللون الباذنجاني تفيد الشعر المجعد والخشن والمموج والكيرلي وأيضا" الناعم ومن مرة واحدة واذا كررت لامانع بالعكس يصبح اكثر روعة 

لكن الحنة باللون البني تفيد فقط الشعر الناعم الذي به تموجات ( الكيرلي)
وتفرده من اول مرة والشعر الخشن تجعله كالحرير من مرتين

أذا قررنا نعمل الحنة مرة ثانية لننعم بشعر خيالي يكون ذلك بعد 15 يوم من المرة الاولى 


[SIZE="6"[/SIZE][/COLOR][COLOR="Magenta"]]تنبيه 
حنة ندى ماس نقدمها لكم فى ثوبها الجديد وذلك حرصا " على ارضاءكم ونيل اعجابكم وحمايتكم من الغش والغشاشين 

الا تشتروا حنة من اي تاجرة او من يدعون انهم مندوباتي الا بهذا الشكل الجديد باللوجو الخاص بنا 
ارقام المندوبات تأكدوا انكم تاخذوها منى شخصيا على الخاص 

بنات كتير يدعين انهن مندوباتي 

اسماء المندوبات 
السعودية 

فراشة الشرقية للدمام خاصة والشرقية عامة 

أم مالك للأحساء 

جدة والمنطقة الغربية متيمة جدة وأم لمار 

الرياض والمنطقى الوسطى ام سعود 


جيزان والمنطقى الجنوبية اسلام 



المغرب 

جنان المغرب


سلطنة عمان 

أم البتول 
الكويت
ليالي العمر
السعوديه_المدينه المنوره
امووريه
قطر
نوف
احذر من التعامل مع وردة البحرين وليس لى مندوبة بالبحرين 



وأخيرا" يعلم الله كم تعبت فى جمع وأعداد الموضوع حتى افيد أخواتي اللاتي يستخدمن الحنة حتى يأتين بنتيجة رائعة من اول مرة 

أسألكم بالله كل من قرأ الموضوع أن يرفعه لكي تعم الفائدة 


أختكم مندوبة ندى ماس للتسويق 


اشرف بزيارة موقعنا( موقع منتجات ندى ماس)
لتتعرفن على ارقام المندوبات[ وعلى كل جديد من منجات ندى ماس 

للتواصل رقمي وارقام مندوبات ندى ماس جميعا بملفي الشخصي

[/


----------



## boka manshy (9 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

ا باقي
كل شيء فى الدنيا هالك كل شيء
إلا وجهك الكريم
انت يا ربي ياللي مالك كل شيء
يا رحمن يا رحيم
انت العظيم
انت الملك فى القلب لحد يوم الوعد
والأمر ليك يا رب من قبل أو من بعد
يا باقي
كلمات ادعيه عمرو دياب الدينيه


----------



## boka manshy (25 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

يا نور على نور

اجعل في قلبي نور

اجعل في سمعي نور

اجعل كلامي نور

اجعل في عيني نور

واحميني من نفسي


----------



## boka manshy (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## ام وعد (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## boka manshy (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
__________________


----------



## boka manshy (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

آللـہُــمَّ قـربـنـي لمن هـو خـيـرٌ لـي و أنـا خـيـرٌ لـه


----------



## boka manshy (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام 
mas


----------



## boka manshy (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعدا


----------



## boka manshy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الجبن، وأعوذ بك من البخل، وأعوذ بك من أن أردَّ إلى أرذل العمر، وأعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا وعذاب القبر


----------



## boka manshy (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعدا


----------



## boka manshy (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص


----------



## boka manshy (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك 






تخيل ....أنك واقف يوم القيامة وتحاسب ولست بضامن دخول الجنة
وفجأة ..... تأتيك جبال من الحسنات , لا تدري من أين !!....
من الاستمرار بقول :- 'ســبـحـان الله وبحمده ســبــحـان الله العظيم'


----------



## boka manshy (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

قُلۡ إِن كُنتُمۡ تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِى يُحبِبكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغفِرۡ لَكُمۡ ذُنُوبَكُمۡ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ


----------



## boka manshy (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

كنز من كنوز الجنة


لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## boka manshy (8 يناير 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

ليس يتحسر أهل الجنة على شيء إلا على ساعة مرت بهم لم يذكروا الله عز وجل فيها


----------



## boka manshy (17 يناير 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

من شهد الجنازة حتى صلى عليها فلة قيراط و من شهدها حتى تدفن فلة قيراطان قيل و ما القيراطان ؟ قال مثل الجبلين العظيمين


----------



## boka manshy (26 يناير 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (4 فبراير 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ


----------



## boka manshy (13 فبراير 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات


----------



## boka manshy (26 فبراير 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم أجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه


----------



## boka manshy (7 مارس 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء


----------



## boka manshy (19 مارس 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات بجميع الامارات


----------



## boka manshy (27 مارس 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعدا


----------



## boka manshy (6 أبريل 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات


----------



## boka manshy (14 أبريل 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (22 أبريل 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

إن الحمد لله، نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا


----------



## boka manshy (30 أبريل 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

قُل? إِن كُنتُم? تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِى يُحبِبكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغفِر? لَكُم? ذُنُوبَكُم? وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ


----------



## boka manshy (9 مايو 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (16 مايو 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام


----------



## boka manshy (25 مايو 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (2 يونيو 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

"اللهم إِني أسألك إِيماناً لا يرتدُّ، ونعيماً لا ينفد، ومرافقة محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (9 يونيو 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ


----------



## boka manshy (18 يونيو 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ


----------



## boka manshy (26 يونيو 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## boka manshy (7 يوليو 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (20 يوليو 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات


----------



## boka manshy (29 يوليو 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

( رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي )


----------



## boka manshy (6 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك


----------



## boka manshy (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مــــــرحـــبــا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة نـــدى مــــاس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية نـــدى مـــاســ الحلــم حقـيـقة


----------



## boka manshy (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## boka manshy (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مــــــرحـــبــا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة نـــدى مــــاس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية نـــدى مـــاســ الحلــم حقـيـقة


----------



## boka manshy (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء.


----------



## boka manshy (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعدا


----------



## boka manshy (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

:من ترك صلاة الصبح فليس في وجهه نور، من ترك صلاة الظهر فليس في رزقه بركة، من ترك صلاة العصر فليس في جسمه قوة،من ترك صلاة المغرب فليس في أولاده ثمرة، من ترك صلاة العشاء فليس في نومه راحة .


----------



## boka manshy (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

قال الله تعالى: أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر".


----------



## boka manshy (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

"قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: من لم يرض بقضائي ولم يصبر على بلائي فليلتمس رباً سواي".


----------



## boka manshy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

"قال الله تعالى: كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به".


----------



## boka manshy (9 يناير 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

{ لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده والناس أجمعين }


----------



## boka manshy (25 يناير 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

قال رسول الله: (من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين)


----------



## boka manshy (6 فبراير 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

(إنما النساء شقائق الرجال، ما أكرمهن إلا كريم، وما أهانهن إلا لئيم)


----------



## boka manshy (16 فبراير 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

.قال رسول الله: لا يُؤمن أحدكم حتى يُحب لأخيه ما يُحبه لنفسه.


----------



## boka manshy (26 فبراير 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

.قال رسول الله: (من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين)


----------



## boka manshy (9 مارس 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

((رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهو قولي))


----------



## boka manshy (23 مارس 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق الالكتروني 
الرشاقة و الجمال مع ندى ماس
انتى احلي مع ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (3 أبريل 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (15 أبريل 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

- رب أنزلنى منازل النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين , و حسن أولئك رفيقا .


----------



## boka manshy (27 أبريل 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (8 مايو 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (19 مايو 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (1 يونيو 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (10 يونيو 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

- رب أنزلنى منازل النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين , و حسن أولئك رفيقا .


----------



## boka manshy (21 يونيو 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (6 يوليو 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (17 يوليو 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

"التَّثَاؤُبُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ، فَإِذَا تَثَاءَبَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَرُدَّهُ مَا اسْتَطَاع"


----------



## boka manshy (3 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (13 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (26 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (12 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

" دع ما يُريبك إلى ما لا يَريبك"


----------



## boka manshy (4 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (24 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (5 يناير 2015)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (17 يناير 2015)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (27 يناير 2015)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (7 فبراير 2015)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (17 فبراير 2015)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (28 فبراير 2015)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

ندى ماس / فى عيد ست الحبايب الغلاء عندنا غايب
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الحبايب


----------



## boka manshy (11 مارس 2015)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (22 مارس 2015)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (2 أبريل 2015)

*رد: طريقك استخدام حنه ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------

